# Kein FTP-Zugang



## Succ (29. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,
ich kann mich bei einer neu angelegten Domain nicht per FTP verbinden (WinSCP), es kommt die Meldung "Zugriff abgelehnt", dann wird nach einem Passwort gefragt. Passwort eingeben hilft aber nichts, die Verbindung kommt trotzdem nicht zustande. Bei einer zuvor angelegten Domain unter dem selben Kunden funktioniert der FTP-Zugang. Ich habe die Domain schon einigemale neu angelegt, klappt aber trotzdem nicht.
Verwendet wird ein OVH-Server mit Debian 6 und ISPConfig 3 - wurde mittels OVH-Image installiert. 
Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?

Viele Grüße
Succ


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2011)

Bist Du sicher dass Du nicht aus Versehen sftp in winscp ausgewählt hast? sftp ist ein ssh Protokoll und nicht FTP.

Wenn Du also sicher bist dass Du ftp und nicht sftp bei der verbindung verwendest, dann schau mal ins syslog und poste die Fehler die dort auftauchen, wenn Du versuchst Dich mit ftp einzuloggen.


----------



## Succ (29. Sep. 2011)

Hallo Till,
hier die Syslog-Einträge:

Sep 29 18:07:02 ns38xxx pure-ftpd: (?@188.x.x.x) [INFO] New connection from 188.x.x.x
Sep 29 18:07:03 ns38xxx pure-ftpd: (?@188.x.x.x) [INFO] PAM_RHOST enabled. Getting the peer address
Sep 29 18:07:09 ns383xxx pure-ftpd: (?@188.x.x.x) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [haus-xxx_atftp1]
Sep 29 18:07:09 ns38xxx pure-ftpd: (?@188.x.x.x) [INFO] Logout.
Sep 29 18:07:16 ns38xxx pure-ftpd: (?@188.x.x.x) [INFO] New connection from 188.x.x.x
Sep 29 18:07:16 ns38xxx pure-ftpd: (?@188.x.x.x) [INFO] PAM_RHOST enabled. Getting the peer address
Sep 29 18:07:22 ns38xxx pure-ftpd: (?@188.x.x.x) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [haus-xxx_atftp1]
Sep 29 18:07:22 ns38xxx pure-ftpd: (?@188.x.x.x) [INFO] Logout.

In Winscp verwende ich ftp ...

Gruß Succ


----------



## Till (30. Sep. 2011)

Hast Du mal den php active mode versucht?

Du kannst auch das hier mal ausprobieren:

How to speed up logins in pure-ftpd on Debian or Ubuntu Linux by disable name resolving « FAQforge


----------



## Succ (30. Sep. 2011)

Ich habe verschiedene FTP-Programme in allen Modi versucht - funktioniert bei keinem ...
Das name resolving ist standardmäßig bereits deaktiviert.

Bei einer weiteren, neu angelegten Domain funktioniert der FTP-Zugang.
Ein Aufruf der Seite über den Internet Explorer 9 ftp://domain.at ist ebenfalls nur mit der einen, nicht funktionierenden Domain nicht möglich, bei den anderen wird problemlos verbunden.

Gruß Succ


----------



## Till (4. Okt. 2011)

Wenn das alles nur diese eine Domain betrifft, dann prüf bitte mal ob der webID] userd es Webs auch wirklich in /etc/passwd existiert un die client[ID] Gruppe in /etc/group. Bitte beachte dass ich nicht von den FTP Usern spreche, sondern den Systemuser bzw. Gruppe des Web, auf welche die FTP user abgebildet werden.


----------

